# Ärger mit der MS Antje  (Maasholm)



## babasi (16. Juli 2009)

Hallo!

Am 15.7.09 waren wir mit dem Boot auf der Ostsee vor Schleimünde!
Gerade hatte mein Kollege eine richtig gute Stelle mit schönen Dorschen gefunden,da fuhr der maasholmer Pilkkutter Antje auf uns zu!
Wir drillten jeder einen Dorsch von ca.70cm und dann noch einen!
Die Antje die in der nähe war muß uns gesehen haben und fuhr direkt auf unser Boot zu!
Keine 50 Meter von uns hielt das Schiff an und driftete auf uns zu!
Schon gleich nach dem ertönen der Hupe flogen uns die Pilker um die Ohren!
Wir mußten fliehen und man hat uns nicht mehr zu unserer Stelle gelassen!
Nachdem der Kutter dort noch 2 mal versetzte und kein Fisch mehr da war fuhr er volle Kraft ca.300m rückwärts um dann wieder volle Kraft vorwärts zu fahren!
Man hatte also (wahrscheinlich)aus Frust,weil die dort nicht gut fingen,auch noch die Fische vertrieben!
Dann war kein Fisch mehr dort!

Schon armselig,wenn man als Kapitän keine eigenen Ideen hat!

Gibt es diesen Verhalt irgendwo geregelt!
Wie dicht mn an ein angelndes Boot heran fahren darf?
Wie hätte es ausgesehen wenn wir geankert hätten?

Gruß babasi !


----------



## AndreasG (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ärger mit der MS Antje  (Maasholm)*

....................


----------



## guifri (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ärger mit der MS Antje  (Maasholm)*



AndreasG schrieb:


> Auf dem Wasser muß der kleine / wendigerere dem größeren ausweichen.
> Anders wäre es gewesen wenn ihr euer Boot als fischendes Fahrzeug mit einem Stundenglas gekennzeichnet hättet.



wo steht das denn? kann mich nicht erinern diese ausweichregel gelernt zu haben...


----------



## djoerni (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ärger mit der MS Antje  (Maasholm)*

dto. es gibt halt immer kapitäne die nur "ihre"hotspots kennen.


----------



## platfisch7000 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ärger mit der MS Antje  (Maasholm)*



guifri schrieb:


> wo steht das denn? kann mich nicht erinern diese ausweichregel gelernt zu haben...



Das möchte ich auch mal wissen?
Maschinenfahrzeug ist Maschinenfahrzeug!
Sonst müssen wir vor dem Ausweichen erst mal unsere Boot ausmessen,oder was!

Stundenglas darf ich nur setzen wenn ich ein fischendes Fahrzeug bin!
MIT FAHRT DURCHS WASSER oder nicht????

So wie babasi schrieb,wir haben uns nur treiben lassen!?

Zu dem Thema:
SCHWEINEREI IST SOWAS!!!!!!

Gruß plattfisch!


----------



## GraFrede (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ärger mit der MS Antje  (Maasholm)*

Manni hat sich bestimmt geärgert darüber,dass 1. nach dem er die Stelle am Sonntag durch " Zufall " (Insider) gefahnt eh gefunden hat, jetzt andere dort lagen. Seine Feinde die Kleinbootangler.Kurz nach dem er die Stelle befischt hatte am Sonntag wurde nämlich alles vollgepflasert mit den Stellnetzten unser lieben Freunden den Nebenerwerbsfischern.Und am 15.07 war es wohl ausnahmsweise wieder Netzfrei und dann ward Ihr da. So ist das eben. Das alte Spiel mit dem Neid in unserer Gesellschaft. #6:v


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ärger mit der MS Antje  (Maasholm)*

Ich kann das ja nicht beurteilen, da ich nicht dabei. Wenn es so war, wie hier geschildert:
In meinen Augen ist es vollkommen wurscht, inwieweit so was rechtlich gedeckt, möglich oder geregelt ist.

In meinen Augen ist sowas einfach schlechter Stil und vollkommen unnötig.

Aber das ist wie im Straßenverkehr auch:
Es gibt die einen, welche (zu Recht!!!!) auf ihr Recht bestehen.
Und es gibt die anderen, welche (obwohl sie das rechtlich nicht müssen) einen anderen reinwinken an einer Ausfahrt/Einfahrt, die einen Linksabieger trotz Vorfahrt durchlassen, damit kein Stau entsteht und, und, und....

Ich persönlich würde mit meinem Boot keinem anderen (ob Kutter oder Kleinboot) zu nahe kommen, wenn die am Angeln sind, selbst wenn ich das rechtlich (je nach Situation) dürfte.

Was andere machen (Kutter oder Kleinboot) ist deren Sache.........


----------



## Dxlfxn (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ärger mit der MS Antje  (Maasholm)*

Hallo,
die Geschichte ist so nicht in Ordnung. Wenn es sich so abgespielt hat, hat der Kutterführer einen Fehler gemacht. Doch der Klügere bzw. der Kleinere gibt nach. Ich würde solche Situationen filmen oder fotografieren, ins Netz stellen und dann Anzeige bei der Wasserschutzpolizei mit dem Hinweis: Die Beweisfotos könnt ihr Euch aus dem Internet hochladen.
Die Sanduhr als "fischendes Fahrzeug" zu führen ist für ein Pilkboot genauso rechtmäßig wie eine Ausschilderung als Seuchenschiff. Es ist schlichtweg offensichtlich unrechtmäßig
und würde nicht beachtet werden. Ein pilkendes Boot ist in dem Sinne kein fischendes Boot.
Die einzige Möglichkeit, die Sanduhr als Angelbboot zu führen, die mir bekannt ist, ist ein Schleppangelboot zu führen, welches mit Planerboards fährt. Es müssen aber Planerbords sein und nicht Inlinebords. Der Sinn dieser Regelung ist es nicht, jemandem möglichst große Freiheit zu geben, sondern Gefahren für die Allgemeineheit abzuwehren.
Wenn geankert wird, ist der Ankerball zu setzen. Aber was versprecht ihr euch davon?
Wenn sich das so abgespielt hat, dann würde diese Person auch bei weiteren  Hinweisen oder Ausschilderungen genauso verfahren. In früheren Jahren habe ich auch noch mehr mit Planerbords gefischt. 90% aller Segler können oder wollen das nicht sehen - oder sie sind zu blöd. Ich hatte nahezu täglich Fastkollisionen mit meinen Bords. Heute schleppe ich nicht mehr, wenn die Quallen, die Hornies und/oder die Segler kommen.


----------



## DerMayor (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ärger mit der MS Antje  (Maasholm)*

Ich möchte niemanden in Schutz nehmen oder sonst was, aber ich war am SO dem 12.07. selber an Board. Diese Stelle wurde nicht zufällig gefunden, sondern ist eine Kante die der Kutter regelmäßig anfährt... Die Antje fährt zwar öfters in unterschiedliche Seegebiete, aber dort fast immer die gleichen Stellen an. Das das danach mit Netzen zugepflastert wurde, ist wohl der Mundpropaganda zu verdanken. Die Wiking  hat etwas weiter südlich gefischt und hat ebenso gut gefangen, wie Dorschgreifers Meldung bestätigt! 
Ich persönlich habe noch nie erlebt, das die Antje (die eine sehr nette Crew hat) Kleinboote in Gefahr bringt. Wäre ich ein eurer Situation gewesen, wäre ich aber wohl auch sauer gewesen, wenn es so war...


----------



## Edlinger (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ärger mit der MS Antje  (Maasholm)*



AndreasG schrieb:


> Auf dem Wasser muß der kleine / wendigerere dem größeren ausweichen.
> Anders wäre es gewesen wenn ihr euer Boot als fischendes Fahrzeug mit einem Stundenglas gekennzeichnet hättet.




Man bleibt man lieber beim Gespleißtenwerfen #d

Das was du hier vom Stapel ist ja vollkommener Blödsinn.

Gott sei Dank gibt es neben den Fliegenweddlern noch die KVR, sonst wäre es um die Seefahrt schlecht bestellt #h


----------



## Dxlfxn (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ärger mit der MS Antje  (Maasholm)*

Hast ja Recht Tom. Ich ärgere mich aber nicht mehr - ich habe nur eine sehr abgesteckte Saisonplanung. Anfang November bis Ende April - das ist wenig mit Ärgern..
Schöne Pics übrigens..


----------



## platfisch7000 (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Ärger mit der MS Antje  (Maasholm)*



GraFrede schrieb:


> Manni hat sich bestimmt geärgert darüber,dass 1. nach dem er die Stelle am Sonntag durch " Zufall " (Insider) gefahnt eh gefunden hat, jetzt andere dort lagen. Seine Feinde die Kleinbootangler.Kurz nach dem er die Stelle befischt hatte am Sonntag wurde nämlich alles vollgepflasert mit den Stellnetzten unser lieben Freunden den Nebenerwerbsfischern.Und am 15.07 war es wohl ausnahmsweise wieder Netzfrei und dann ward Ihr da. So ist das eben. Das alte Spiel mit dem Neid in unserer Gesellschaft. #6:v



Hallo!
Ich nochmal:
Es war mein Boot um das es hier geht und am Sonntag war die Antje mit Sicherheit nicht dort,weil ich mit der Wiking (und Dorschgreifer wie schon erwähnt)dort war und da war die Antje erst beim Sperrgebiet und später weit nördlich von uns!
Netze stehen an dieser Stelle seit 4 Wochen ununterbrochen,dass ich nix neues!
Es ist so wie mein Kollege geschrieben hat!
Die Antje war auf der selben Kannte nur ca.800m weit weg und dann wollte sie plötzlich mit uns kuscheln!
Und warum fährt einer mit nem Kutter 200 meter vollgas rückwärts um dann wieder volle Kraft vorwärts zu fahren über ein und die selbe Stelle?


----------

